# Firearms expertise is what i have to offer



## BFMike (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello my name is Mike, im looking to learn as much as possible. I own a nationally distributed firearms company Im an FFL 07, type 2 manufacturer and class 3 dealer. And im EXTREMELY proficient with small arms, large arms, munitions, explosives, distance shooting, CQC, and hand to hand. But i know im lacking on quite a few areas, im looking to expand my knowledge and connections. fell free to ask me anything firearms related as if it shoots a projectile ive played with it or built it. Im here to learn a whole host of other skills, but this is what i bring to the table.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome from rural Nevada.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome from Montana..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome, Sir. 
Boy, is your inbox gonna be full!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

welcome


----------



## BFMike (Oct 15, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Welcome, Sir.
> Boy, is your inbox gonna be full!


Haha you say that like its a bad thing, I'm going to ask you all a ton of questions I just figured I would anti up first lol.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Welcome from Missouri.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad you are here. Ask away, and you can bet we will, too.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Where can I get an FN FiveSeven cheap?


----------



## BFMike (Oct 15, 2013)

No where and the ammo is harder yet, I have a ps90 and I don't fire it very much because the ammo is ridiculously expensive. Are you looking for capacity and low recoil or armor penetration?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Class 3 dealer?
Sweeeet.
I'm curious - what is the average going rate these days for an M-3A1 Grease Gun? Long ago and far away I had one, it wasn't my issue weapon (that was an M-16A1), but I picked it up from a Marine tanker for $35. Of course I left it behind when I came home.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

BFMike said:


> No where and the ammo is harder yet, I have a ps90 and I don't fire it very much because the ammo is ridiculously expensive. Are you looking for capacity and low recoil or armor penetration?


Something I don't need. The ammo from a local dealer is around $38.xx/box of 50 so it isn't that much more expensive. I guess I like it 'cause the rounds are so cute. At the last gun show there were a couple for around $1,200. Show is coming up on the 26th. I was hoping to get one sooner.


----------



## BFMike (Oct 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Class 3 dealer?
> Sweeeet.
> I'm curious - what is the average going rate these days for an M-3A1 Grease Gun? Long ago and far away I had one, it wasn't my issue weapon (that was an M-16A1), but I picked it up from a Marine tanker for $35. Of course I left it behind when I came home.


I can get a price on anything class 3 if you want


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BFMike said:


> View attachment 2942
> 
> 
> I can get a price on anything class 3 if you want


My pockets aren't deep enough.
I was just curious, a number of years ago I saw one on a dealers site for $12,000. I was wondering what inflation had done to that.


----------



## BFMike (Oct 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My pockets aren't deep enough.
> I was just curious, a number of years ago I saw one on a dealers site for $12,000. I was wondering what inflation had done to that.


Nah I can get them for 5,000$ all day long. Pretty funny fir a gun that cost General Motors 21$ to make lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello from Minnesota


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome from Mississippi.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Roy, I just came across one here in Montana for $1100 new and it comes with 3 boxes of ammo and 3 mags.. I am tossing around the idea of pickin it up..


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome from a Texan gun fan!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

BFMike said:


> Hello my name is Mike, im looking to learn as much as possible. I own a nationally distributed firearms company Im an FFL 07, type 2 manufacturer and class 3 dealer. And im EXTREMELY proficient with small arms, large arms, munitions, explosives, distance shooting, CQC, and hand to hand. But i know im lacking on quite a few areas, im looking to expand my knowledge and connections. fell free to ask me anything firearms related as if it shoots a projectile ive played with it or built it. Im here to learn a whole host of other skills, but this is what i bring to the table.


what you think of the SKS?


----------



## BFMike (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the sks is ok for what it is, I think the AK is better


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the group from Arizona


----------

